# 41yrs old !!



## Mandieme

5 weeks pregnant unexpected!! And finished with my partner the day before I found out!!:neutral::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Classic Girl

Wow! Definitely preggo! You can do this!


----------



## kittiecat

Wow what an amazing bfp! Congratulations! You’ve got this! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 

Congratulations! They are great lines :)

You've got this! :hugs:

❤️


----------



## babybears25

Amazing BFP! Some things are just meant to be...you’ve got this! X


----------

